# $UBER corporate is shitting themselves over what is contained in the upcoming book being released in a few weeks.



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1166782778995826688


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

we can't wait


----------



## ducktaleswoohoo (Aug 28, 2019)

nothing anyone whose driven for longer than a day doesn't already know

what can be worse than 15+ million human trafficking requests sent & serviced per day?

whats worse than murdering a homeless woman due to negligence & paying off family & Arizona to sweep it under the rug in record time?

whats worse then hundreds & thousands commiting suicide, being raped, robbed, murdered due to negligence, predatory pricing/wages?

whats worse than stealing from senior citizens & immigrants?



uber Lyft know what theyve done & continue doing their no ignorant angels at corporate they all deserve life sentences & when its all over itll be a bigger fraud than Enron & madoff combined

all with immunity from the fbi, labor department, pucs, mayors, govenors, presidents, police, tech bloggers, newspapers who all refuse to do their jobs or look the other way because of the bribes.

pretty sure its all tales about travis k & friends doing lines of coke off hookers booties in vegas at the office during parties and millions being spent on said hookers & little people tossing etc. etc. etc.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> we can't wait


Doesn't your freemasonry control the publishing community ?
Crack in your theory Oh Grand High Exalted Mystic Ruler ?



ducktaleswoohoo said:


> nothing anyone whose driven for longer than a day doesn't already know
> 
> what can be worse than 15+ million human trafficking requests sent & serviced per day?
> 
> ...


Wow, Uber really needs mandatory Drug Testing Of Drivers.
More deactivations means more $$$ For the rest of us.

http://money.com/money/3626486/uber-insurance-background-checks/


----------



## ducktaleswoohoo (Aug 28, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> Doesn't your freemasonry control the publishing community ?
> Crack in your theory Oh Grand High Exalted Mystic Ruler ?
> 
> 
> ...


drug testing for a job that averages $3 an hour & pays 1970s cab rates? good luck with that

in my nate dogg voice smoke weed everyday, used to wake & bake for squawk box but with uber changed schedule to only smoke 11am-11pm cuz im responsible like that & its legal but if i get my 2 xls by 7am im done for the day & blaze it up for get up

who you expect to sign up for below minimum wage? its a miracle so many pass the background check which shouldn't even be required for .60 a mile lol

btw uber nor lyft verifys inspection forms or personal insurance,look at the inspection form it doesn't even have a space for the auto shops phone #, you think uber Lyft snail mails or makes a personal visit to the shop to verify? ever been in an airport lot & looked at tires? lol half wouldn't pass an inspection the only criminals are uber, lyft, puc, fbi, labor department, govt for negligence & letting these criminal apps operate above the law

most drivers just looking for an honest days pay for an honest days work & once the work/app shows its dishonest every single minute well its just human nature to get back

there's not 1 human on the planet or at uber Lyft that would look another human in the eye face to face & offer $2 or less net & say deliver me 1-10 miles lmao, they know theyd get laughed at, spit on, punched, or worse but the cowards sure will hide behind an app & do it 15+ million times per day thru deception, games, tricks, manipulation to granny, grandpa, immigrants, & desperate out of work exploitables...

im halfway thru a diffrent strokes marathon 1980 episode 208 arnolds hero with Muhammad ali, Kimberly a 14 year old says to a guy" id tip you but i only have 1 dollar & don't want to insult you", the guy says insult me insult me lol

this is what uber lyft pay drivers 15+ million times per day all the math for real life is easily verifiable 1979 taxi episodes had higher fares its so blatant its comical


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

What is the title of the book? Did not see it mentioned.
Not to change the subject, BUT ---- Read early this week an article written by a well known stock analyst. He is recommending that Lyft stock not be bought this year and re-examined next year for possible purchase.



Cold Fusion said:


> Doesn't your freemasonry control the publishing community ?
> Crack in your theory Oh Grand High Exalted Mystic Ruler ?
> 
> 
> ...


----------------
That article was written in 2014. What is going on today 2019 ?


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

KK2929 said:


> What is the title of the book? Did not see it mentioned.
> Not to change the subject, BUT ---- Read early this week an article written by a well known stock analyst. He is recommending that Lyft stock not be bought this year and re-examined next year for possible purchase.
> 
> 
> ...


"_That article was written in 2014. What is going on today 2019 ?"_

Grasshopper @KK2929 :The only Thing New is History Not Learned


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

ducktaleswoohoo said:


> nothing anyone whose driven for longer than a day doesn't already know
> 
> what can be worse than 15+ million human trafficking requests sent & serviced per day?
> 
> ...


Preach!
Sadly, no one gives a crap abt driver's. 
I've made the exact comparison to Madoff/Enron but people are relying on sold out politicians to regulate this bs & actually think they'll be better off.

Ridesharing is ahead of it all.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Cold Fusion said:


> "_That article was written in 2014. What is going on today 2019 ?"_
> 
> Grasshopper @KK2929 :The only Thing New is History Not Learned


---------------------
Incorrect history is a  waste of everyone time. I doubt if anything in that article current in 2019. 
I have an idea !! Why don't you produce current information.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

IR12 said:


> Preach!
> Sadly, no one gives a crap abt driver's.
> I've made the exact comparison to Madoff/Enron but people are relying on sold out politicians to regulate this bs & actually think they'll be better off.
> 
> Ridesharing is ahead of it all.


I disagree. INVESTORS do care about image/optics/laws/etc and what sort of company their losing investments are propping up. I think it will have some impact. As for regulators, I agree. The only reason they are able to operate absent of the law is through the lobbyists, connections, and money they can use (just like in the third world) to skirt the laws/regulations. With our current politicians making it loud and clear that laws/regulations do not pertain to those with money/connections, it is totally feasible to see how this Madoff/Enron-type pozi scheme called rideshare can operate. I am so looking forward to January 2021 when we hopefully get politicians who will once again treat laws/regulations as they were meant to be treated. It is sad when I talk about my home country (US) as a place where money and connections allow anything and everything to absent with impunity. I never thought I would see, in my lifetime, the US turn into another third world country.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

ducktaleswoohoo said:


> nothing anyone whose driven for longer than a day doesn't already know
> 
> what can be worse than 15+ million human trafficking requests sent & serviced per day?
> 
> ...


Take Uber's side 100%!!!!

MAGA
????



ducktaleswoohoo said:


> drug testing for a job that averages $3 an hour & pays 1970s cab rates? good luck with that
> 
> in my nate dogg voice smoke weed everyday, used to wake & bake for squawk box but with uber changed schedule to only smoke 11am-11pm cuz im responsible like that & its legal but if i get my 2 xls by 7am im done for the day & blaze it up for get up
> 
> ...


Many drivers do not deserve even minimum wage.


----------



## Antvirus (Jan 6, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Many drivers do not deserve even minimum wage.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

ducktaleswoohoo said:


> nothing anyone whose driven for longer than a day doesn't already know
> 
> what can be worse than 15+ million human trafficking requests sent & serviced per day?
> 
> ...


What's worse than knowing all this and still driving for them?

Is it you, Uber partner?


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Antvirus said:


> View attachment 350242


What are you proposing that this picture be used for? The front cover for a book entitled "The Adventures of SuperAnt"?


----------



## Antvirus (Jan 6, 2019)

ABC123DEF said:


> What are you proposing that this picture be used for? The front cover for a book entitled "The Adventures of SuperAnt"?


It's a story of love, loss, bravery, more loss, poverty and the inevitable lonely impoverished death.
In that order specifically.

"Awaken The Ant Within"


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Antvirus said:


> It's a story of love, loss, bravery, more loss, poverty and the inevitable lonely impoverished death.
> In that order specifically.
> 
> "Awaken The Ant Within"


Seriously?


----------



## ducktaleswoohoo (Aug 28, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> What's worse than knowing all this and still driving for them?
> 
> Is it you, Uber partner?


i shop at walmart, amazon, use an Android device all knowing these are evil companies that also exploit labor overseas as well as here but least they pay minimum wage here, because theres really no other choice if i want to bathe or eat, i use credit cards & banks even though theyre all criminals as well with the fines to prove it, if i need to go to a doctor i still do even though they push opiods for big pharma lol there is no choice but to support evil its get in where u fit in in amerikkka

im more than comfortable but not part of the 1% who dont care about prices

i used to own a ford even knowing what tbey did with the pinto was evil because i got a good deal on it

yes i xl only from my bed for $60+ an hour so i should just shut up & dont speak out about the fact 90+% of what the app sends me on the lower tiers are attempts to get me to work for free?

its called self preservation its hard wired in & when in Rome better act like a roman or end up steak on the plate so im a capitalist until an ism that works for 50.1% of humans comes out

i stopped x after 1st cuts in 2016, opted out of pool 1st day, tried x again when they announced rematch & geo filters where it kinda of worked but soon as they took geo filters away most of the rematches werent worth it so back to xl only

i honestly dont get the .60 crowd i basically stopped when it hit 1.10 theres no way more than 1% succeed at that rate its calculated wage theft & human trafficking

just like you can't beat city hall can't be billionaires "losing" $9000 per minute but I can tell the truth to every pax & make $60+ an hour from bed hoping the feds throw em all in jail, while at the same time playing ghost car, ignoring, cancelling, screening so those less than 10 mile human trafficking attempts get the worsr experience ever sabotaging from within

i think machivelli once said those who choose to study the ideal & neglect the real will accomplish their ruin not their salvation or something along those lines, i know whats real

im not a partner, its not sharing thats FRAUD in itself, im an independent contractor who excercizes those rights & recognize most dont have that option so i tell the truth to pax & everyone else i can for them

i aint no dummy imma ride the ponzi till it dies, is bought out or bailed out for pennies on the dollar

personally i really dont care about criminals but geez most have a code you dont go robbing stealing from seniors(23+%), immigrants (40+% of current driver hires), & decieving math flunkies, re tards, desperate if you want to rob me be a man look in my eyes face to face & try to steal a dollar or few out my pocket, dont hide behind an app like you some clever genius when youre just a common stick up kid but with no guts or code

& im not a partner they knew that was fraud im blue now lol but the autobots still use "partner" in replies although im sure theyll faze that out


----------



## Antvirus (Jan 6, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Seriously?


No
Hahaha


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

They seem to be "Shitting" $90 million

https://www.nytimes.com/2019/08/29/technology/uber-lyft-ballot-initiative.html


----------



## ducktaleswoohoo (Aug 28, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> They seem to be "Shitting" $90 million
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2019/08/29/technology/uber-lyft-ballot-initiative.html


wow less than 10 days "burn" and not to the drivers to pass loopholes lol

"Billionaires who say they can't pay minimum wages to their workers say they will spend tens of millions to avoid labor laws," Ms. Gonzalez wrote on Twitter on Thursday. "Just pay your damn workers!"

uber lyft just doesn't hate & despise drivers they think of them like hitler did jewish people their actions and greed are beyond evil

"tens of millions" theyre spending hundreds of millions trying to avoid paying legal wages & billions on real estate & salaries with what theyre stealing from labor

they owe every driver least $5 for every ride given and the right to see the details of their contract along with 100% of legally regulated minimum fares, per miles, & per minutes Periodt

hope cali crushes them they depend on 5 markets la is one ny is the another that regulated them think london, brazil, & san fran the other 3

all the other markets combined dont match those 5 & after 4 years if scamming & churn the populations of the smaller markets are running out of ants and demand


----------



## Rog’O Datto (Jul 30, 2019)

ducktaleswoohoo said:


> nothing anyone whose driven for longer than a day doesn't already know
> 
> what can be worse than 15+ million human trafficking requests sent & serviced per day?
> 
> ...


I missed the one about AZ & the homeless woman???


----------



## ducktaleswoohoo (Aug 28, 2019)

Rog'O Datto said:


> I missed the one about AZ & the homeless woman???


self driving car with human assistant watching her phone instead of road murders jaywalking homeless woman, uber robot techs disabled the auto braking feature because it was conflicting with ubers "custom" system (ip stolen from google see new indictiment)

homeless womans family settled within a week & arizona sheriff or mayor i forget was on tv blaming the homeless woman from jaywalking

they paid fine, were banned from testing cars on roads for a while but were back allowed to test within months back putting everyone at risk when a regular ol shitizen would of been locked up especially if they had video footage of the human driving watching her phone during impact

if you google uber self driving car kills homeless woman in arizona im sure dozens of articles will pop up


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

ducktaleswoohoo said:


> wow less than 10 days "burn" and not to the drivers to pass loopholes lol
> 
> "Billionaires who say they can't pay minimum wages to their workers say they will spend tens of millions to avoid labor laws," Ms. Gonzalez wrote on Twitter on Thursday. "Just pay your damn workers!"
> 
> ...


This is your opinion only. Uber owes you NOTHING! They're 100% legal and validated.

Good News: Solution discovered for uneducated, working class, disgruntled and disgusting Uber drivers.

QUIT DRIVING!

PROBLEM SOLVED

MAGA
??????
?


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

ducktaleswoohoo said:


> wow less than 10 days "burn" and not to the drivers to pass loopholes lol
> 
> "Billionaires who say they can't pay minimum wages to their workers say they will spend tens of millions to avoid labor laws," Ms. Gonzalez wrote on Twitter on Thursday. "Just pay your damn workers!"
> 
> ...


California wants to continue to Attract Big Business
not the working poor.

The State may make noise like they care for the poor worker
But come campaign time and needed donations
It's big biz that gives and gives.

Not the Uber driver

The poor "may" vote
?But it's Big Business that decide who will be elected?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Cold Fusion said:


> California wants to continue to Attract Big Business
> not the working poor.
> 
> The State may make noise like they care for the poor worker
> ...


Let's hope it's big business. With the corporate world all the way. ?


----------



## JPaiva (Apr 21, 2019)

ducktaleswoohoo said:


> drug testing for a job that averages $3 an hour & pays 1970s cab rates? good luck with that
> 
> in my nate dogg voice smoke weed everyday, used to wake & bake for squawk box but with uber changed schedule to only smoke 11am-11pm cuz im responsible like that & its legal but if i get my 2 xls by 7am im done for the day & blaze it up for get up
> 
> ...


E

Gotta be the longest run-on sentence ever.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Antvirus said:


> It's a story of love, loss, bravery, more loss, poverty and the inevitable lonely impoverished death.
> In that order specifically.
> 
> "Awaken The Ant Within"


Close


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I know what's in the book,

What they are most afraid of more than anything.

The truth about every horrible thing they have done but havn't yet gotten caught for.

My only question is...

Have we seen the worst or is what we've seen the tip of the frozen turd iceburg that corporate is blasting towards full steam ahead?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I know what's in the book,
> 
> What they are most afraid of more than anything.
> 
> ...


Maybe you should consider moving to Venezuela. ?


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Antvirus said:


> View attachment 350242


Is that Ant going to smoke that whole joint? Man that is a dope Ant. ?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

KK2929 said:


> What is the title of the book? Did not see it mentioned.
> Not to change the subject, BUT ---- Read early this week an article written by a well known stock analyst. He is recommending that Lyft stock not be bought this year and re-examined next year for possible purchase.
> 
> 
> ...


Anyone know the book's title?


----------



## percy_ardmore (Jun 4, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> Doesn't your freemasonry control the publishing community ?
> Crack in your theory Oh Grand High Exalted Mystic Ruler ?
> 
> 
> ...


They were tested, results positive.


----------



## SuperStar3000 (Jun 16, 2016)

goneubering said:


> Anyone know the book's title?


*Super Pumped: The Battle for Uber*
https://www.amazon.com/dp/0393652246/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------

